# Introducing Willow



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

So I've finally gotten the energy to come on here and some decent pictures! So here we are: 

At the train station just as we left the breeder









At Manchester Piccadilly station in her carrier









On the train to Liverpool Lime Street









Her and Mylo meeting (after they'd had a sniff in our arms) 
http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/MelissaMylo/E0A085A6-9DB9-4EBF-A666-183E7DEBE6B7-1015-00000138508E01C9.mp4

Them playing once she'd woken up a bit (when my nephew says poor rat he's referring to her toy and not the dogs!)
http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/MelissaMylo/4325A707-FC07-4A16-A8F7-38C4885178DA-1015-000001394CF7A6AE.mp4


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

AHH! So adorable. I love the pics of her and Mylo together.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh I love her, she is sooooo cute, I love her colouring, Shea just too cute!

Looks like her and Mylo are getting on well?? Cuties!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Aww she's lovely, I already commented on your post to Jan as wasn't sure when you'd have time to come on the forum. It looks like Mylo's taken to her ok. Have fun.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is lovely and they are precious together!

Congratulations!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Makes me so happy to see that she just fit right in there! Like true brother and sister!! She is beautiful, Melissa! Congrats!! Thanks for showing all that


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone  She's very confident and holds her own. She's very cuddly and wants to be by us all the time. They've played together and licked each other so they get on while she's in the mood. Mylo can be a bit rough and he also doesn't take the hint when she doesn't want to play. She's not really scared of anything...pretty curious but easy going. She whines when you leave her a bit more than Mylo did but I think we'll get past that. She keeps stealing his cow hoof and bully sticks off him but he's very good about it. He's been trying to share stuff and has been very good despite all the upheaval. It's a bit of a handful at the moment but I think they're going to get on great eventually. Just need to work out the routines and dynamic. She's definitely going to be boss though he's not scared of her...he just wants to play and look after her. She's warmed to me and Rich very quickly. She's even been on the puppy pad a few times by herself! 

The poor breeder was trying not to cry last when we left, bless her. It was her first litter. Her mum has bred litters before so she asked us questions but she seemed happy that we'd look after her well.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Aww, those pics and videos are great, and Willow is just gorgeous. And Mylo is clearly thrilled to have her as part of the family!

Of course she'll be in charge... she's the girl.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

omg BLESS!
she is sooo lovely! I love her colouring very autumn!
the video of them together is so very cute, it looks like they'll get on well, can't believe how fast she is haha.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Melissa she is beautiful! Congrats to your family!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I know! I can't believe how tiny she is! She's smaller and so much lighter than Mylo was at her age. He's 5lbs now and she's less than 1 and a half. He's tiny...he takes an XS and wears a kitten harness and she makes him look HUGE! 

Haha...yep...I definitely expected the girl to be in charge!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She's adorable ,so glad they're friends it is so nice to have 2 young ones together you'll have so much fun.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I wanted to get the puppy phase out of the way at once! That and I want kids in the next couple of years and I don't want to have to raise dogs and babies at the same time!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Congrats Melissa on baby number 2! Willow is just so precious! So happy to hear her and Mylo are buddies! Love the pics and video!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I wanted to get the puppy phase out of the way at once! That and I want kids in the next couple of years and I don't want to have to raise dogs and babies at the same time!


Puppies are much easier to raise than kids,they're a doddle


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha...I'm sure they are! A lot quicker too! That's why I don't want to have to do both at the same time!

Thanks Zorana


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

She's perfect!!! Congrats


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh wow, she is beautiful. I think she's getting even prettier the older she gets! Those pictures remind me so much of when we brought Gemma home. I love the name Willow!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks 

Hopefully she'll look even more like Gemma as she grows because I think she's one of the cutest girlies on the forum.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

so cute! she is beautiful! It looks like they love each other already.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is a little darling...seeing her and Mylo together is beyond cuteness....


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Awww she is lovely looks like they are getting on great


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Love the name Willow. She is precious. Enjoy!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Thanks
> 
> Hopefully she'll look even more like Gemma as she grows because I think she's one of the cutest girlies on the forum.


Awww, thank you!  Well I seriously think Willow is one of the cutest girls here now too! She looks so much like Gemma in her face when she was a little puppy. I don't know what it is. I just can't stop looking at her. She's making me feel all nostalgic. :daisy:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is making me puppy broody.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

She's adorable.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

aaawww. welcome willow!!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Awww so cute! She is such a cutie pie. Love how they both seem to get along so well straight away .


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

They make an adorable pair.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Ahhhh she is just the cutest! The pics and videos of her and Mylo together are so sweet. You must be really pleased how well they are getting on together so far. Congrats!!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Willow is beautiful!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! They are all great


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Aaww - she's beautiful! I love her coloring! And her name!


----------



## Vereyna (May 1, 2012)

She is adorable! you always think your chi is small until you bring home a tiny little one eh lol shes teeeny! Love her


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Melissa, she is an angel! I'm in love, what a sweet looking little one.
I wish her a very long, happy and healthy life with you and Mylo.
Enjoy her and treasure every moment, they grow up far too quickly.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

AWW!! Congrats on the new pup  xx


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## ChelsieMcGinley (Oct 28, 2012)

Awe too sweet she's adorable


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks like Mylo likes his little sister, she is so precious ! Love the pictures !


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh a brindle! I have a special place in my heart for brindles...... Willow is just gorgeous. Congratulations!!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

So sweet! I like her coloring. I'm stealing the name for my Name List for my future Chi, hope that's ok.


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

She is GAWJUSS!! I love her colouring and can't wait to watch her journey from tiny teeny into tiny girl....! Willow, beautiful. So glad Mylo loves her as it can be a worry.......I too, am now puppy broody!! Lol xx


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

krbshappy71 said:


> So sweet! I like her coloring. I'm stealing the name for my Name List for my future Chi, hope that's ok.


Of course it is! Glad you like the name 

Nikki - thanks. They get on well but they have had a few issues of battling for dominance. They're getting better though and hopefully they'll stop soon!


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

We had the same the first 2 days after we took Bailey home......but my guys are inseparable now. What colour exactly is the beautiful Willow? Is Mylo a long coat...? We were told by our breeder that Bailey is double smooth coat......neither long nor short with the fluffiest ears imaginable........lol x


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

They're both long coat. I'm not sure. A bit sable. She's a fawn-ish colour with black over the top and a black line down her back, with black tips on her ears and tail. She had a bit of dark mask but the side bits are coming through a reddish colour. Both of her parents are a red colour so she may end up like that. I hope these two end up like that


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

OMG!! Can I keep her?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha. Thanks. If I can keep Miya!


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Well if that ain't cute I don't know what is!!

*stuffs Willow in my hoodie & sneaks out*


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Melissa,thats some beautiful babies!Adorable!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you both


----------

